# [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni



## Faye (29. Oktober 2011)

*[Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Hi liebe Community,

wie aus der Überschrift zu entnehmen brauche ich ein neues Note- / Net- Book für die Uni. Mein alter Acer 17,3" ist dafür zu unhandlich, zu schwer und über die Akkulaufzeit braucht man erst gar nicht reden. 

Was ich vom neuen Gerät erwarte:

-13,3 ; max. 15,6 Zoll groß
-leicht (max. 2kg)
-Anti-Glare-Display
-Sollte nicht allzu billig aussehen (Qualität)
-Wenn möglich eine SSD besitzen
-Preislich nicht mehr als 500 Euro. Absolute Schmerzgrenze ist 600
-Gutes Wlan
-Gute Akkulaufzeit
-leise
-VGA/HDMI für Präsentationen am Beamer

Verwendung:

-HD Filme abspielen (wichtig)
-Surfen
-Office Anwendungen
-Ab und zu bearbeiten von Bildern
-Grafikanwendungen (Wir benutzen bei uns Solidworks, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob ein kleines Netbook mit diesem Programm zurechtkommt, wäre natürlich fein, aber kein grundlegenes Kriterium, da wir eh mit Quaddro Graphik Pc´s in der Uni arbeiten und ich zu Hause noch meinen Desktoprechner habe. Für Unterwegs wäre es jedoch trotzdem nicht schlecht um ein wenig an Bauteilen oder sonstiges zu tüfteln.)


Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.  Falls ihr noch weitere Infos benötigt, werde ich sie euch natürlich mitteilen. Ich habe mich bereits ziemlich intensiv umgesehen, in anderen Threads bzw. Google. Jedoch ist mir die Palette der angebotenen Laptops ein wenig zu groß, so dass ich eigentlich ziemlich schnell den Überblick über aktuelle Laptops und deren Ausstattung verloren habe. D.h. ich weiß nicht so recht was man für welchen Preis momentan bei Laptops erhält und würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

Gruß Faye


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Hey,

ich bin grad auch auf de Suche nach einem neuen Notebook und werde mir wahrscheinlich diesen hier holen: Klick 

13,3" LED Display
größer 8h Akkulaufzeit
i5
4gb Arbeitsspeicher
320 Gb Festplatte
Windows 7 Professional
Umts Modem

für 529€

LG

Edit: Für 649€ bekommst du in dem Notebook auch ne 128Gb SSD.


----------



## Thallassa (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Joah, das Dell ist super für den Preis

SSD kannste bei der preislichen Orientierung lange suchen, kriegst vielleicht max. ne 32GB aber nichts allzu brauchbares.
Würde dir auch das Dell empfehlen


----------



## Faye (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Das Dell ist auf jedenfall sehr interessant und kommt in die nähere Auswahl. Jedoch will ich nicht zu voreilig handeln, habt ihr weitere vergleichbare Vorschläge? Was haltet ihr von einem Lenovo? Speziell dem E320, fand das auch interessant. 

Kann man auch selber eine SSD nachrüsten? Bleibt die Garantie erhalten?


----------



## Cheater (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*



xX jens Xx schrieb:


> 13,3" LED Display
> größer 8h Akkulaufzeit
> i5
> 4gb Arbeitsspeicher
> ...



Bitte die Mehrwertsteuer im Dell Geschäftskundenshop nicht vergessen mitzurechnen. Das sind dann keine 529 mehr sondern 629€.

Des Lenovo E320 ist für den Preis ein super Gerät, es ist gut verarbeitet und hat eineAkkulaufzeit unter Office von ca. 6 Stunden. Bei Lenovo kannst du auch problemlos die Festplatte austauschen, die Garantie bleibt dabei auch erhalten. Wenn du ein E320 ohne UMTS nimmst könntest du zusätzlich zu der Festplatte auch eine msata SSD einbauen.


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*



Cheater schrieb:


> Bitte die Mehrwertsteuer im Dell Geschäftskundenshop nicht vergessen mitzurechnen. Das sind dann keine 529 mehr sondern 629€.


 

Dann nimmst halt das kleinere Model,der hat auch genügend Power!


----------



## Faye (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Hm ja ich kann mich nicht so wirklich entscheiden. Dell Vostro V131 oder Lenovo Thinkpad E320. 

Das Dell Vostro mit i3 und 320GB Festplatte wäre bei Dell selbst am billigsten für ca 550 Euro zu haben.
Das Lenovo ab ca. 450 Euro Freedos.

Vorteil beim Dell wäre eine Tastaturbeleuchtung, USB 3.0 Ports, Fingerprinter.

Ich weiß nicht, ob sich die 100 Euro mehr Investierung lohnen würde. Was meint ihr? Bereit dazu wäre ich eigentlich, jedoch hätte ich vorher gerne noch andere Meinungen.
Sollte ich vielleicht doch ein ganz anderes nehmen, auf Neuerscheinungen evtll. warten(Stichwort Ultrabooks), die anstehen oder doch eins von den oben genannten wählen.


----------



## Faye (30. Oktober 2011)

Habe noch ein weiteres Angebot gefunden. http://www.cyberport.de/notebook-un...0-685d090-schwarz-i3-2310m-4gb-128gb-ssd.html

128gb SSD für 570 Euro da kann man nicht meckern. Was meint ihr? Im Vergleich zum Dell vostro


----------



## Jes (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Naja, hat halt keine "normale" Festplatte.
128GB gesamt wären mir persönlich zu wenig.
Ansonsten sieht das aber nicht schlecht aus (verfolge den Thread aus eigenem Interesse selber; tendiere persönlich zum Dell).


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Daneben kannst du dir auch das Vostro 3350 anschauen.
die 8 Stunden beim V131 erreichst du nicht mit dem Standard Akku^^
Würde ebenfalls richtung V131 gehen
Test Dell Vostro V131 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E320 (i3-2310M) Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das E320 ist relativ schwach was die Verarbeitung angeht.


----------



## Faye (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Hm gut, werde mir wohl das Dell Vostro holen. Was ich nur nich verstehe ist, dass überall angegeben wird, dass der i3 bzw. i5 im Dell mit nur einem Kern läuft. Müsste das nicht ein Dual-Core sein oder hab ich das irgendwie falsch abgelesen?

Kann man beim Dell zusätzlich zur HDD ne SSD verbauen??

Was mich auch noch stören könnte wäre der abstehende Akku...hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Laptop? Empfindet ihr es als störrend? Und was ist eigentlich mit diesem UMTS Modell? Kann ich dann auch unterwegs ins Internet oder brauche ich noch eine Art Vertrag? Kann man es auch nachträglich einbauen, also wenn man die nicht UMTS Version kauft?

Viele Fragen, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Da ich mir auch das Vostro kaufen will hier ein paar Infos:



Faye schrieb:


> Hm gut, werde mir wohl das Dell Vostro holen. Was ich nur nich verstehe ist, dass überall angegeben wird, dass der i3 bzw. i5 im Dell mit nur einem Kern läuft. Müsste das nicht ein Dual-Core sein oder hab ich das irgendwie falsch abgelesen?



Nein nein die laufen schon richtig, laut Notebook-Check kann es nur sein, dass der Turbo nicht komplett ausgefahren wird (bei den i5 Modellen), was womöglich an der Wärmeentwicklung liegt. Soweit ich weiß, bekommen die Core i-CPUs nur vollen Turbo, wenn die Kühlung das auch zulässt.



Faye schrieb:


> Kann man beim Dell zusätzlich zur HDD ne SSD verbauen??



Nein dafür ist kein Platz, wenn du unbedingt ne SSD möchtest, wirst du entweder das überteuerte Angebot in Kauf nehmen oder selbst Hand anlegen müssen.



Faye schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch stören könnte wäre der abstehende Akku...hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Laptop? Empfindet ihr es als störrend?



Ich hab ihn noch nicht, kenne das "Problem" aber von anderen Modellen. Sagen wir es so - hast du den Laptop auf dem Schoß kann es unangenehm werden, da es doch irgendwann mal drückt. Auf einer ebenen Fläche ist es aber top, da der Laptop leicht gewinkelt wird, was das Schreiben erleichtert und außerdem dem Laptop mehr Platz für Frischluft bietet.



Faye schrieb:


> Und was ist eigentlich mit diesem UMTS Modell? Kann ich dann auch unterwegs ins Internet oder brauche ich noch eine Art Vertrag? Kann man es auch nachträglich einbauen, also wenn man die nicht UMTS Version kauft?



Bei den UMTS Modellen ist eine Dell Prepaid UMTS Karte enthalten, da sind die ersten 500MB kostenlos, danach kannst du dir bestimmte Tarife aussuchen, ohne Vertragsbindungen - Prepaid eben. Genaue Details hier: Dell NetReady: neue Lösung von Dell | Dell Deutschland Ob man das UMTS Modul nachbauen kann weiß ich nicht, müsstest du anfragen.

Thema Preis: Ich hoffe du weißt, dass die Preise für Laptops im Shop für Mittelständler ohne Mwst. sind? Is nur ne allg. Frage, da sind schon viele drauf reingefallen^^


----------



## Faye (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke eumel für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen. Jetzt bin ich bei allen Fragen klüger. Werde ihn mir wohl einfach mal bestellen und sehen wie er sich so macht.

Ich bin mir auch darüber im klaren, dass die Notebooks exkl. MwSt. Sind. Ich werde mir wohl doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und werde die i5 Version kaufen. Gibt es bei Notebooksbilliger im studentenprogramm für 630 ohne UMTS und mit für 670 wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Falls mir nochwas einfällt melde ich mich.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Ja unbedingt die i5 CPU nehmen, der Turbo und SMT sind den Aufpreis echt wert. Ich rechne auch gerade mal durch, bin eben auf 659€ inkl. Versand gekommen, mal sehen ob da noch was geht.


----------



## Faye (31. Oktober 2011)

Jo der Vergleich zwischen i3 und i5 is schon imens laut notebookcheck. Wie gesagt schau mal bei notebooksbilliger. Ist auch inklusive beleuchteter Tastatur und allem was man braucht


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Beim Studentenprogramm bekommt man den Versand erlassen oder auch noch Rabatt auf das Notebook selbst?


----------



## Faye (31. Oktober 2011)

Anscheinend beides. Hab eben nochmal gecheckt bekommste dann für 639 Euro Silber/rot. Genau sagen kann ich es dir nicht. Bin Grad am Bahnhof mit Handy


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Hmm wäre nich schlecht, wenn der Verein auch mal meine Imma-Bescheinigung akzeptieren würde 

Edit: xD hat mir 5 mal angezeigt, dass sie nicht akzeptiert wird, jetzt hab ich gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass es geklappt hat 

Bin jetzt bei 663€ für rot + 500GB + 2 Jahre Support.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Ob du den i5 nimmst ist deine Entscheidung.
Er taktet halt unter Last mit 2,7 Ghz und nicht mit 2,1 Ghz. Allerdings zieht das auch mehr aus dem Akku und auch V131 neigt zum throtteln, weswegen bei langen Berechnungen der takt so oder so gesenkt wird.

Ansonsten hat eumel ja schon alles gesagt^^


----------



## Faye (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Jo danke für die ganzen Infos Leute.

Habe eine letzte Frage, die durch meinen Kopf schwürrt bevor ich kaufen würde. Und zwar i3 oder i5...Reichen soll das ganze nur für Office, HD Filme, Surfen, allgemeiner Kram halt mit dem der i3 auch locker zurrechtkommen würde. Da mein Rechner in meinem Studentenwohnheim steht und ich wochenends zu Hause bin, wollte ich dort zumindestens ein paar Games zocken. 

Beide besitzen den Grafikchip Intel HD 3000, welcher bekanntlich in die Sandy Bridges implementiert ist. Gespielt werden sollen nur CS:S und Fifa 12, welche laut Notebookcheck auf Voller bzw. mittlerer Stufe einwandfrei spielbar sein sollen. Die Frage ist halt nur wie ausschlaggebend die Zahl hinter dem "i" auf die FPS-Zahlen wirkt. 

Merkt man den Unterschied erheblich wenn man einen i5 hat? Packt der i3 auch diese beiden genannten Games + ein paar Anwendungen im Hintergrund (ICQ,Skype,Firefox)?

Was meint ihr? Der Kostenunterschied liegt bei über 100 Euro. Ansonsten sind beide Pakete gleich. Danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Die IGP des i5 ist tatsächlich um 100 Mhz höher getaktet. Einen großen Einfluss hat es allerdings auf die Performance.
Der i3 sollte ebenfalls beide Spiele schaffen. Von hohen Details bei Fifa würde ich aber eher weniger ausgehen. Ohnehin gibt es auch PES, wozu also fifa


----------



## Faye (1. November 2011)

Hehe ja war schon immer FIFA Spieler . Laut notebookcheck läuft FIFA mit dem Grafik Chip eh nur auf Mittel flüssig, sollte also auch den i5 betreffen. Werde mir denke mal den i3 bestellen und sehen wie er sich bei der Performance macht, umtauschen, sollte ja drin sein, falls es nicht läuft wie erwünscht oder?


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Da musst du aufpassen.
Das Vostro wird soweit ich weiß aus dem Geschäftskundenshop bestellt, solange du es direkt bei Dell bestellst. Das 14-tägige Umtauschrecht entfällt hier, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Suche] 13,3/15,6 Netbook für Uni*

Das stimmt, aber ich glaube Faye wird eh bei notebooksbilliger bestellen, da sollte das ja möglich sein.


----------



## Faye (1. November 2011)

Die i3 Version wollte ich dann eigl bei dell bestellen, weil sie dort mit tastaturbeleuchtung kommt und insgesamt billiger ist -.- muss ich mich nochmal klug machen


----------

